# Cardiff guinea pig rescue - 2 pairs of pigs for adoption



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there, never put anything on here before but thought I would!

I have 2 pairs of guinea pigs due for rehoming. 1 pair of 18 month old bonded boys who are so cheeky! They are called Mario and Luigi, they are a chocolate self and a buff self in colour, the buff has a crest.

I also have a male / female pair (male neutered) they currently live side by side until next Monday when they will be living together. He is called Sid and She is Seren.

Here is my website for adoption policies

Cardiff Guinea Pig Rescue

I have been lax updating my site as I have a poorly doggy here and have been nursing her all the time. I don't have photos either for that reason but hope to have some very soon!

Email me if interested

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

